# Anchorseal



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 9, 2017)

My gallon of Anchorseal finally came in today. Now I can get some of this green wood cut and sealed. How thick do you guys put it on?


----------



## Steve Smith (May 9, 2017)

Pretty thick, particularly with the newer formulation which is reported to be quite inferior to the original.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 9, 2017)

If it's something that moves allot I will double coat it. Anchor seal is cheap compared to the wood I buy so I really slather it on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 9, 2017)

Ok. Thanks. I ordered the original, I had read it's better than the "green" stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 9, 2017)

I use the original and 2 coat everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2017)

Focus on the end grain principally with the Anchorseal. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (May 10, 2017)

If the wood has feather grain , seal the feathered surface.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 10, 2017)

I went ahead and sealed all sides of everything. Except for barked edges. Thanks all.


----------



## Jason Martin (Jun 14, 2017)

Where do you buy Anchorseal?


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2017)

You can get it at Woodcraft.


----------



## Jason Martin (Jun 14, 2017)

thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 14, 2017)

I ordered mine directly from UC Coatings.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 15, 2017)

I find that if you go through a lot of it or can find some local folks willing to split a pail, the five gallon is a much better price than buying gallons

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I ordered mine directly from UC Coatings.


I order from them direct as well, I also prefer the original formula.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 15, 2017)

If you have a turning club nearby, check with them. Ours buys by the 55gal drum and then sells it in 1 gal sizes.


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 24, 2017)

I buy directly from UC Coatings- 5 gallon drum is much more cost effective. I put one coat first and push it to the pores. I wait a day to dry and put another coat. If you have discovered checks on the lumber- put a coat on it regardless where it is. I put liberal amounts to where any knots exist and live edges. I also prefer the original formula. I prefer it as it is slightly thicker to me compare to the 2nd version.


----------



## Robert Baccus (Sep 28, 2017)

When anchorseal went "green" I went to "artisan brand" sold bu Craft supplies. Just as good as the old anchorseal--most of the endseals were brought out for commercial mills and are basically the same--until Calif. went green. I had to change to different lacquers and SS because of the exuberant green folks.


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 30, 2017)

Jason Martin said:


> Where do you buy Anchorseal?


get mine on Amazon, we have prime so free shipping


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 30, 2017)

Anyone use pentacryl green wood stabilizer? I read something about it recently, looks interesting for smaller blanks. Soak for a few days then they are supposed to dry quite fast without cracking?


----------



## DKMD (Sep 30, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Anyone use pentacryl green wood stabilizer? I read something about it recently, looks interesting for smaller blanks. Soak for a few days then they are supposed to dry quite fast without cracking?



I see people mention it online, but I don’t know anyone personally who has ever used it.


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 30, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Anyone use pentacryl green wood stabilizer? I read something about it recently, looks interesting for smaller blanks. Soak for a few days then they are supposed to dry quite fast without cracking?


I used it on green madrone burl slabs and I did not get great results. It probably works better like you said for very small and shallower dimensional lumber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Want to say one of our Florida members ordered some awhile back. @Ray D maybe?? But, I haven't heard anything about since. I did order a can to try, but it's been so damned hot in the shop I haven't done anything far as woodwork in a while, and it's sitting on the counter unopened.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2017)

Arn213 said:


> I used it on green madrone burl slabs and I did not get great results. It probably works better like you said for very small and shallower dimensional lumber.



You have to boil the crap out of them for 24hrs. No sealer will work on madrone.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 30, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> You have to boil the crap out of them for 24hrs. No sealer will work on madrone.


@Mike1950 - thank you for that! I found that out afterwards that it has to be steamed and boiled!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2017)

Arn213 said:


> @Mike1950 - thank you for that! I found that out afterwards that it has to be steamed and boiled!


I got some madrone burl from somebody that dried a lot of that. secret is cut and right away boil for 24. then dry. His was perfect

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ray D (Oct 1, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Want to say one of our Florida members ordered some awhile back. @Ray D maybe?? But, I haven't heard anything about since. I did order a can to try, but it's been so damned hot in the shop I haven't done anything far as woodwork in a while, and it's sitting on the counter unopened.


I ordered the Polycryl wood fortifier. I think it's made by the same company that makes the Pentacryl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

